
Rails 5 allows setting custom HTTP Headers for assets - vipulam
http://blog.bigbinary.com/2015/10/31/rails-5-allows-setting-custom-http-headers-for-assets.html
======
vipulam
Read How Rails 5 allows setting custom HTTP Headers for assets and how it
solved some Caching Issues for us on Heroku and Fastly.

